# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical robots >  Sbot-MD, hospital delivery robot, NT Medi Co, Seoul, Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - NT Medi Co

----------


## Airicist

Published on Apr 5, 2015




> Sbot-MD is an autonomous delivery robot. It can delivery medical samples and parcels quickly and safely while making environment maps by itself. It can avoid human and object obstacles without collision. Copyright NT Medi and NT Robot.

----------

